# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  La Ranita de Joaquin Matas

## magomago

Como no se donde se puede encontrar actualmente , ni el precio, no lo pongo , aunque Joaquin nos dijo que en breve estaria en Tiendamagia y bueno pues creo que a veces entra en este foro.

Efecto : El mago hace una ranita con una carta de la baraja ( De papiroflexia) , se elige una carta y se reparte la baraja cara abajo en varios montones , para al final dejar la ranita sobre una de las cartas . Se comprueba que la carta sobre la que puso la ranita es la elegida por el espectador.

Como traca final la carta ranita se convierten en la carta del espectador y la carta del espectador en la carta ranita.

Dificultad : Media

Opinion : Joaquin se ha basado en el efecto de Michael Close y basandose en otra idea (Esta de no se quien ) , ha variado la estructura de la rutina completamente y hecho un efecto increible para los profanos y buenisimo para magos.En mi opinion un efectazo .

Valoracion : 9,5 ... Rozando el 10

----------


## rufus

He visto la ranita de joaquin con magomago y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con su valoración.

Realmente es impresionante. Tanto para profanos como para magos el clima va creciendo y el efecto final es "demoledor" increible. Además el juego está bien estructurado y no aburre a los profanos.

muy muy bueno

----------


## zentor

no e visto ese tuco asi q no opino pero me gustaria aprenderlo

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Si yo lo tengo de tiendamagia, a un buen precio conparado con el gran final que tiene. de verdad tiene un gran final.

----------


## MM

Alejandro, cuando dices que tu lo tienes de tiendamagia supongo te refieres al DVD de Michael Close, ya que como indica magomago todavia no está disponible en tiendamagia, no?
Saludos.ç

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

La Ranita - Joaquin Matas que costaban 19.99EUR creo que ya no las tiene tiendamagia.
Creo que lo han quitado como las "Diminishing"
Por lo menos la ranita estabn en la tiendamagia hasta el Pedido que me las pdei el jueves 28 julio, 2005

Espero que las hagan otravez para los que no habeis tenido la oportunidad de haberosla pedido.

----------


## MM

Esperemos que pronto tengan otra vez este articulo. En cuanto al diminishing si que esta disponible:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/756

Saludos.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

No son esas a las que yo me referia, yo me referia al abanico de cartas que cada vez ce hace mas y mas pequeno y al final desaparecen. Ese juego creo que ha estado solamente una semana mas o menos.

----------


## DavidSOL

Yo hace mucho tiempo que realizo "the frog prince" de Michael Close, se puede encontrar en el workers vol2. Sinceramete no creo que joaquin le haya añadido nada a la versión d Michael Close que el mismo no haya sugerido. El otro dia vi el juego presentado por Joaquin Matas y lo único que veo es la adicción de una baraja de forzaje con unas cuantas cartas diferentes para que sutilmente parezca una baraja normal. Eso mismo ya lo sugiere Michael Close en su libro y lo que me parece es que Joaquin Matas esta fusilando un juego que no es suyo y lo mas fuerte es que lo este comercializando.

El otro día lo estaba haciendo cuando me dijeron "eh, el juego de la ranita de Joaquin Matas..." lo único que pense era que desgraciado e ignorante era ese pobre "mago" que desconoce el origen y aunque yo hago una versión diferente a Michael Close, nunca se me ocurriria decir que el juego es mio y mucho menos comercializarlo. No se, si leeis el workers 2 y leeis lo que Michael Close opina de Scotty York por haber utilizado la rana en una rutina antes de que el publicase la suya propia no se que pensaria Michael Close de Joaquin Matas, me encantaría sentarles en la misma mesa a cenar, seguro que alguien acababa con un tenedor en un ojo...  :twisted: aunque ya puestos tambien puede vender una cuerda y llamarla "improved Tabari rope by Joaquin Matas"

----------


## MasterJC

la verdad es que yo no puedo estar de acuerdo con eso, ya que él en ningun momento ha comercializado con ello, lo comercializaba una tienda con todos sus derechos, lo que pasa es que hay personas que han atribuido ese juego a Joaquín, quizá equivocadamente pero no ha hecho nada mal, creo que no hay que ser tan crítico con alguien que no ha creado ningun problema nunca
saludos

----------


## Rafa505

¿Entonces, por ejemplo, Giobbi no puede poner en sus libros juegos que no sean suyos?, ya que los esta vendiendo y no son sus juegos.


Saludos

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Estaba pensando en comprar el efecto, pero no sé... es un juego de Joaquín, para él... y no me acaba de convencer...
El juego es una pasada y si estuviera en el giobbi lo añadiría a mi repertorio, pero no lo considero para mí.
¿Qué opinas magomago? ¿Me lo recomiendas aunque sea una obra original de Joaquín?
Es que seguro que el público profano flipa... pero.... no sé...Sacarme de dudas. 8-)

----------


## magomago

> Estaba pensando en comprar el efecto, pero no sé... es un juego de Joaquín, para él... y no me acaba de convencer...
> ¿Qué opinas magomago? ¿Me lo recomiendas aunque sea una obra original de Joaquín?


Hombre pues eso depende de si se adapta a ti o no, eso ya tienes que verlo tu y sin conocerte es un poco complicado recomendar un juego a alguien , a mi por ejemplo me gustan todos los juegos con animales que encuentran cartas  (El juego pica-pica Bartolito con los detalles de Antonio Romero que se encuentra en una revista de ilusionismo es otro ejemplo) ,si puedes en vez de comprar el juego puedes comprar sus notas de conferencia en el cual viene , y ademas tambien vienen otros juegos muy interesantes (Eso si,sin el material ).Con lo cual se puede deducir que este juego siempre me ha gustado , la versión de Michael Close tambien me gustaba.Lo que te diría es que si te gusta la idea mires las dos versiones,la de Michael y la de Joaquin y decidas la que mas te gusta (A mi la de Joaquin,pienso que tiene detalles mejores que las de Michael,como la del cambio de la rana).

En cuanto a lo que comenta DavidSol ,pues aunque tienes razon en algunas cosas, Michael Close es un mago que leyendo algunos de sus textos debe tener uno de los egos mas grandes de la magia .Joaquin mezcla varios principios y aunque usa la idea de la rana de origami para encontrar una carta , el método que usa para encontrarla esta basado en otro principio (que tampoco es nuevo) que no usa Close, haciendo la suma de todo una conjunción de principios e ideas interesantes . 

Como nos dijo en su conferencia : "Ya que tenemos que tener una carta preparada en la baraja,¿Por que no tener una baraja entera preparada para el efecto?" Y pienso que tiene razón.

En sus notas de conferencia tambien viene su version de las moscas de Colombini y tambien en mi opinión aunque no es original , su manejo y sus detalles hace que esté a años luz de la de Colombini.Son simplemente eso tal y como se llaman sus notras de conferencia Di-Versiones.

Con lo que resumiendo: Sobre la comercialización o la no comercializacón del efecto por parte de Joaquin no voy a comentar nada. En lo demás pues creo que Joaquin ha echo una versión del Juego de Michael que merece la pena ser conocida porque aporta detalles interesantes y alguna mejora del original. Al que no le gusten las mejoras y los detalles pues que se quede con la de Close y lo haga como Close . Al que no le guste ni la de Close ,ni la de Joaquin pues que no la haga que hay muchos juegos en los libros.
 :D

P.D. Pienso tambien en otros juegos que han sido versionados por grandes magos y han sido conocidos con el nombre del otro mago.Por ejemplo el cochecito de Tamariz , tampoco es de Tamariz.Pero ha sido versionado con mil y un detalles del maestro , y como este hay mil y un ejemplos mas.

----------


## MasterJC

estoy completamente de acuerdo en eso
saludos

----------


## magomurga

buen juego, pero yo se muy poco de crtomagia y tengo algun problema con eso de enseñar las cinco cartas sin que se vea la quinta, alguieh me pude decir donde puedo encontrar algun libro que me ayude con la cartomagia y sobre todo, con esa tecnia en especial
gracias por adelantado

----------


## ignoto

> buen juego, pero yo se muy poco de crtomagia y tengo algun problema con eso de enseñar las cinco cartas sin que se vea la quinta, alguieh me pude decir donde puedo encontrar algun libro que me ayude con la cartomagia y sobre todo, con esa tecnia en especial
> gracias por adelantado


Dirígete al subforo de "Nuevo en magia".

Allí te explican cómo empezar.

(Mala actitud, Flanaghan.)

----------

